# Aldabra OR GalÃƒÂ¡pagos TORTOISES!!



## spikethebest

Hello!!!

As some of you already know, i am a huge tortoise guy. I have a lot of tortoises, but i am always looking to expand and diversify my family.

Does anyone know where i can get an Aldabra or GalÃƒÂ¡pagos tortoise at a reasonable price?? if you can provide me a lead to adopting or trading for one, when I breed them, I will give you a free hatchling.

i do know about kingsnake and i have met Jeff Gee in person, and he said he would help me get the proper permits. He's such a nice and informative guy.

Thank you!!
Cory

Aldabra Tortoise!



GalÃƒÂ¡pagos Tortoise


----------



## Tatooineboy

Good luck with the search  Please keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Itort

If you get a Galapagos then the fun starts. Which subspecie, which island, did your daddy know Charles Darwin,ect.


----------



## spikethebest

thank you!!

i will take any subspecies, from any island, and no one in my family knows charles darwin. where did you get that crazy idea from????


----------



## Josh

i think he meant the tortoise!


----------



## Tatooineboy

There is a tortoise rescue/retreat called Charles Darwin somewhere here in the United States. They deal almost exclusively with Galap. Tortoises.


----------



## spikethebest

i wish i knew where that was. do you have any more info?


----------



## Tatooineboy

Not off-hand. Just do an internet search for Charles Darwin Center with tortoises. Something should come up.


----------



## spikethebest

i searched and i just found the one in the galapagos islands. i knew of that one, and in order to work there or volunteer there there are very strict requirements.


----------



## Tatooineboy

Found this for you!

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=524799


----------



## byrdman1971

This Ad went up yesterday. She Emailed me with more info: Galapagos Tortoise, Male, 250 Lbs, 49 Years old, healthy.

http://fresno.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Other-turtle-W0QQAdIdZ44839784


----------



## Yvonne G

byrdman1971 said:


> This Ad went up yesterday. She Emailed me with more info: Galapagos Tortoise, Male, 250 Lbs, 49 Years old, healthy.
> 
> http://fresno.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Other-turtle-W0QQAdIdZ44839784



This person obviously doesn't know what her tortoise is worth. A 49 year old galop for only $500? And she's right here in my city. Wonder why I've never heard of her. If anyone can afford this price, its a heck of a deal (that is, if the tortoise is healthy). Too bad there wasn't a picture with the ad. Be interesting to see if it really is a galop.

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

byrdman1971 said:


> This Ad went up yesterday. She Emailed me with more info: Galapagos Tortoise, Male, 250 Lbs, 49 Years old, healthy.
> 
> http://fresno.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Other-turtle-W0QQAdIdZ44839784



I've been emailing back and forth with this person. She's a young woman here in my city who inherited the tortoise from her father when he died. I haven't seen the tortoise yet, but would really be surprised if it is a Galap. She is unaware there is the necessity of a permit for transporting the animal. Is unaware they are endangered. Unaware that hatchlings sell for $1500. I asked her if she has a picture and she has not sent me one yet, but I'd be willing to bet its a Sulcata and not anywhere near 250lbs. Because a 49 year old galap would weigh more that 250. I'll keep you all posted.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura

Can you go by her house and see it in person? Is she inviting to that? 
I bet you are right....


----------



## Yvonne G

Laura said:


> Can you go by her house and see it in person? Is she inviting to that?
> I bet you are right....



I'd love to, but since I told her that Galops are very rare in private collections and I thought what she has might possible be something other than a Galop, she won't respond back to me. She sounded like someone who knows absolutely nothing about turtles and tortoises. I do have to give her credit for asking me a lot of question, though. She didn't want her tortoise to go to someone who didn't know how to take care of it. Too bad I can't get her to respond. If its a sulcata she MIGHT get that price for a really large one (you know how us sulcata keepers tend to inflate the poundage!!), but if its a Galap, its worth way more than $500. Even if 250lbs for almost 50years old is on the light side.

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1

There is an Aldabra on Phoenix craigslist.


----------



## byrdman1971

byrdman1971 said:


> This Ad went up yesterday. She Emailed me with more info: Galapagos Tortoise, Male, 250 Lbs, 49 Years old, healthy.
> 
> http://fresno.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Other-turtle-W0QQAdIdZ44839784



Sorry guys. Please disegard this post. I checked is out and it is not a Galapagos, for that matter it's not even a tortoise. It turns out this was a 13 year old girl's idea of a joke. Not very bright though, she gave out her next door neighbor's address. When there was no answer, I started talking to the guy next door who turned out to be this girl's grandfather. I was pretty pissed. 
I reported all her ADs as bobus and they have been taken down.


----------



## spikethebest

byrdman1971 said:


> byrdman1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Ad went up yesterday. She Emailed me with more info: Galapagos Tortoise, Male, 250 Lbs, 49 Years old, healthy.
> 
> http://fresno.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Other-turtle-W0QQAdIdZ44839784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys. Please disegard this post. I checked is out and it is not a Galapagos, for that matter it's not even a tortoise. It turns out this was a 13 year old girl's idea of a joke. Not very bright though, she gave out her next door neighbor's address. When there was no answer, I started talking to the guy next door who turned out to be this girl's grandfather. I was pretty pissed.
> I reported all her ADs as bobus and they have been taken down.
Click to expand...


thank you all for your help.

if anyone finds any other ads, please let me know. i am still very interested in find one at a reasonable price. I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have $10,000 for one right now. 

i have a huge backyard to for the tortoise to live in. 

i have 30 tortoises now, with 20 years experience, as well as my affiliation with non-profit rescue groups make me an ideal candidate for a very rare tortoise. 

thank you all!
Cory


----------



## Yvonne G

There is a person here on this forum who has Aldabran tortoises. He was selling them in the past, but I don't know if he has any left. I don't know if he wants to remain incognito, but his username here on the forum is "EJ"

Yvonne


----------



## spikethebest

thank you for that info, i have emailed that member.

How are your Aldabras doing? Anyway I could come up to Fresno and check them out one day?

Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G

spikethebest said:


> thank you for that info, i have emailed that member.
> 
> How are your Aldabras doing? Anyway I could come up to Fresno and check them out one day?
> 
> Thank you



I would be honored to have you come up and "take the tour!!" Call and let me know when you are planning the trip. If there are any other members of the forum in your area that you can vouch for, I have male Russians, male 3-toe box turtles and a couple male desert tortoises that need new homes.

Yvonne


----------



## spikethebest

Josh can vouch for me as well as the other moderator, Crazy1

I also, I am the adoption chairperson of the CTTC valley chapter, my name is on the website. 

I can definitely adopt your turtles and tortoises in need. 

please PM or email me your address and phone number.

thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G

spikethebest said:


> I can definitely adopt your turtles and tortoises in need.
> 
> thank you!



I can adopt them out here too, but its taking a long time to find really good homes. Do you do a yard inspection to be sure the person's yard is a safe place for a tortoise, and the right kind of environment for the type of tortoise or turtle?

Yvonne


----------



## chris

Bob Clark has, or did have recently, some baby aldabras.
918-722-5017


----------



## spikethebest

> I can adopt them out here too, but its taking a long time to find really good homes. Do you do a yard inspection to be sure the person's yard is a safe place for a tortoise, and the right kind of environment for the type of tortoise or turtle?
> 
> Yvonne



Of course i do. let me know when you would like me to come up.


----------



## spikethebest

chris said:


> Bob Clark has, or did have recently, some baby aldabras.
> 918-722-5017



that number is disconnected. do you have another phone # or an email address?


----------



## K9KidsLove

Dr Rich, a vet in Florida raises Aldabras and had some 4"-24" for sale as of last month. Phone # 954-801-2994 or e-mail [email protected]...and I would accept the prize of a hatchling if this works out. I would be in 7th heaven!
Good luck to you and me
Patsy


----------



## chris

spikethebest said:


> chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Clark has, or did have recently, some baby aldabras.
> 918-722-5017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that number is disconnected. do you have another phone # or an email address?
Click to expand...


Ooops! Sorry for the late response. Area code should have been 405.
Sorry


----------



## spikethebest

thank you for the update...better late than never!


----------



## spikethebest

i called and they have two aldabras, each about 4 inches, and selling each for $2000.


----------



## K9KidsLove

Did you call Dr Rich to see if he still has torts for sale?
Patsy


----------



## stnb

I just adopted thru the Santa Barbara / Ventura County (California) chapter 

I think he mentioned that they had a "bulldozer" you might want to give him a try. I think his email is avail on the website also.

Good luck with your search!


----------

